# Muslim woman moving to egypt



## tanyan (Mar 4, 2014)

I am planning to move to Egypt later on in the year. I am of muslim, asian heritage and my husband is white australian. He did convert to marry me but we arent practicing. I remember visiting Egypt many years ago with a group of women and was always asked, because of the colour of my skin where i was from and whether I was muslim. I was then treeated better than my friends from the UK by egyptian men, definitely not overtly leered at!

Having said that, i wonder how we will be received as a couple in the current climate. Would I be seen as more deviant than other western women? I would be behaving like any other expat woman, sensitive in my clothing and yet visiting expat hangouts.

Does anyone have any thoughts about this?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Honestly I do not see any problem for you as a couple and yes you will be asked where you are from and not necessarily because of the colour of your skin. Egyptians ask everyone who is not Egyptian where they are from.


----------



## tanyan (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.
So, my question is, will I, my husband or children face any particular abuse as a muslim woman who married someone who is pretty much a non-muslim in their eyes? Isnt that perceived as against the law? Also, someone who is seen as an ex-muslim can be imprisoned, if I have unerstood that correctly.

In the current climate, could that make us targets of violence.
Please let me know if what i am saying is absolutely ludicrous! I would love to hear that.

Since the recent claim that foreigners should leave (or else), I am having second thoughts about the move.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tanyan said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> So, my question is, will I, my husband or children face any particular abuse as a muslim woman who married someone who is pretty much a non-muslim in their eyes? Isnt that perceived as against the law? Also, someone who is seen as an ex-muslim can be imprisoned, if I have unerstood that correctly.
> 
> In the current climate, could that make us targets of violence.
> ...




As I am sure you are aware a Muslim woman can only marry a Muslim man therefore your husband has converted. Why would anyone know your religion unless you wear the hijab or tell them but as you do not practise your religion I guess you don't cover . No you certainly will not be the target of violence. Millions of non practising Muslims live in Cairo.. just do not get into a discussion of religion.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you live in an expat area such as Maadi, I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't worry I married my Egyptian wife in the 80's and yes I changed to Islam and my wife has never even worn a headscarf. In all those years never had any problems here in Egypt.


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't worry about this .. no violence ..

but before you come you must understand well the place of accommodation and what u will do in Egypt ? 

because there are economic problems in Egypt and this reflect on the job vacant 

any way welcome to Egypt . am Egyptian and if you need any thing send me .


----------

